# Java auf Handy,aber nicht Ja2Me !



## Screen (29. Okt 2009)

Hallo

Eine kurze Frage.

Könnte man normale Swingprogramme im .jar-Format des JDKs mit einem Emulator auf einem javafähigen Handy ausführen ? Das Ja2Me ist schön und gut,aber zu aufwendig für mich. 

Gibt es einen Emulator oder einen Konverter ?


----------



## MiDniGG (29. Okt 2009)

Ich denke Du meinst Java ME oder J2ME, oder?! Also mir ist kein Emulator bekannt. Jedoch ist geplant in mehr oder weniger naher Zukunft. Handies Java SE-Fähig zu machen...


----------



## The_S (29. Okt 2009)

MiDniGG hat gesagt.:


> Jedoch ist geplant in mehr oder weniger naher Zukunft. Handies Java SE-Fähig zu machen...



eher weniger naher Zukunft  . Kann sich halt nicht jeder ein Smartphone leisten. Und die haben dann meistens sowieso (wenn überhaupt) kein Standard ME und auch kein Standard SE und evtl. auch kein Java generell.

=> lern Java ME, lass es bleiben, oder bezahl jemanden der es für dich macht.


----------



## ARadauer (29. Okt 2009)

> Könnte man normale Swingprogramme im .jar-Format des JDKs mit einem Emulator auf einem javafähigen Handy ausführen


Also ein J2ME Emulator der J2SE kann? keine Chance...


----------

